

Househacker Guide: Hacks & Little-Known Facts on Buying and Owning a House - milkman
https://leanpub.com/homeownerhacks

======
adamneilson
Is this targeted to the US, UK or general housing market?

------
mgarfias
Anyone actually buy this?

------
wjgeorge
Spam!

